# Help with rubber bushing please..



## rick3452 (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi everyone, First.. this is a great forum, lots of dedicated people who are passionate about their GTO's. Ok, To the right side of the radiator,(pass. side) at the bottom there is a bolt that comes up from the bottom, with a large washer that covers a good size rubber bushing. Any idea what its called and where to find them. :confused
Thanks...Rick
BTW, I want to upload some pictures of my car but... ???? can't figure it out.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

They are core support bushings.
eBay Motors: BUSHING KIT & HW CORE SUPPORT CHEVELLE 64 - 67 GTO GS (item 150241983488 end time Jul-28-08 16:54:18 PDT)

To post a picture from your computer, under the 'Quick Reply' box were you type in your reply is a "Go Advanced" button, push that, then at the next page, again under the window were you type is a "Advanced Options" in that section push the "Manage Attachments" button. Navigate to your pictures and 'attach' them to your post.


----------



## rick3452 (Jun 14, 2008)

Rukee... Like I said this place is the best!!
Thanks...Rick


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Rick,
Welcome to GTOforum, I purchased my last set of core support bushings from  The Parts Place  part number, HB2505G.

In addition to adding pictures with the manage attachments option you can add full size pictures by using the IMG tags, you will need a picture host like ImageShack® - Image Hosting. When you upload pictures to imageshack they will provide you with a picture url. Below is an example of using IMG tags, I have added spaces to keep the pictures from showing. I am using GTOforum's gallery as a picture host.

[ img ]http://www.gtoforum.com/photopost/direct_data/514/medium/P1010052.JPG [ / img ]

remove the spaces and here is the picture;


----------



## 70455goat (Nov 5, 2007)

05GTO said:


> Rick,
> Welcome to GTOforum, I purchased my last set of core support bushings from  The Parts Place  part number, HB2505G.
> 
> In addition to adding pictures with the manage attachments option you can add full size pictures by using the IMG tags, you will need a picture host like ImageShack® - Image Hosting. When you upload pictures to imageshack they will provide you with a picture url. Below is an example of using IMG tags, I have added spaces to keep the pictures from showing. I am using GTOforum's gallery as a picture host.
> ...


Those are two awsome Goats. I have to say, I like the red one better.

When I was getting my son's 69 Chevelle done, my wife and I had him talked into painting it white. He didn't really want white, but he was going along with us. Just before the car was to get painted, I called the body shop and asked if it was going to be smooth enough for red and he said it would be smooth enough for black! So I took him out to the Auto Park and said pick out a color. He chose the 01 Mustang Red/Orange (performance red). The color was the perfect color for his chevelle.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Very nice Chevelle, red has always been my 1st choice, the 66 was red when i purchased it, because it was numbers correct I decided to take it back to it's original color of Candlelight cream.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Nice Chevy!!! Who are the 2 ugly Dudes leaning on the paint????? arty: :cheers Eric


----------



## seamus2154 (Feb 17, 2008)

Car guys don't lean on paint!!! LOL


----------



## rick3452 (Jun 14, 2008)

Thanks 05... I will work on pictures this weekend.....Rick


----------

